# Anapolon 50



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

Was talking to a guy the other day and he reckons his mate is taking 20 Anaps a day!!!!

Is this possible


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I know a guy who looks like death in the face but his body is amazing and he competes and he reckons he takes up to 20 naps a day too. So I think it is possible, but no way would anyone recommend it.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

A gram of Anadrol a day! Suddenly a 'Ritchie Spargo" cycle doesn't seem that far out anymore!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

My friend was taking one of those a day, and had serious headaches and nose bleeds repeatedly through his cycle.

Imagine taking 20! No thanks...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

20 ED is good....If u wanna have an early grave!! no thanx, those sort of people give AAS Use a bad name and should not be near any AAS!IMO


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

my body dosent feel right taking 2 a day, nevermind 20 lol

if i was gona do something that crazy (gear wise)

id have 2 grams of prop a week.

i love that stuff.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

20 a day @ 50mg each.

Well, good luck to the bloke if he is, but i highly doubt he is.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

remember "naps" could be naposims aka dbol. which even that is 100mg dbol!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I deffo know a guy who WAS doing up to 20 ANAPALONS a day. He competes and is a nutter, looks terrible in the face (very unhealthy, not surprisingly tho) but he is in good shape I must admit. We were all talking about it down the gym one night, when we were in shock at the amount of gear he uses.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

MIGEL said:


> Was talking to a guy the other day and he reckons his mate is taking 20 Anaps a day!!!!
> 
> Is this possible


He's probably also found a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow, oh, also planted some magic beans that grew into a beanstalk that reached a castle in the sky!! His dads probably called Geppetto too!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is possible and to be honest likely but doses like that are the ones that taint us all with the same "Abuser" brush....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont believe the BP would stand that for long!


----------



## Stompy (Jan 8, 2005)

what exactly is blood pressure?

i have a clue but would like a detailed explaination.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

BLOOD PRESSURE

*noun*: the pressure of the circulating blood against the walls of the blood vessels.

Blood pressure is the force of the blood pushing against the walls of the arteries. Each time the heart beats (about 60-70 times a minute at rest), it pumps out blood into the arteries. Your blood pressure is at its highest when the heart beats, pumping the blood. This is called systolic pressure. When the heart is at rest, between beats, your blood pressure falls. This is the diastolic pressure.

Blood pressure is always given as these two numbers, the systolic and diastolic pressures. Both are important. Usually they are written one above or before the other, such as 120/80 mmHg. The top number is the systolic and the bottom the diastolic. When the two measurements are written down, the systolic pressure is the first or top number, and the diastolic pressure is the second or bottom number (for example, 120/80). If your blood pressure is 120/80, you say that it is "120 over 80."

Blood pressure changes during the day. It is lowest as you sleep and rises when you get up. It also can rise when you are excited, nervous, or active.

Still, for most of your waking hours, your blood pressure stays pretty much the same when you are sitting or standing still. That level should be lower than 120/80. When the level stays high, 140/90 or higher, you have high blood pressure. With high blood pressure, the heart works harder, your arteries take a beating, and your chances of a stroke, heart attack, and kidney problems are greater.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Stompy said:


> id have 2 grams of prop a week.
> 
> i love that stuff.


20ml of oil a week, nasty.

Remember to get some clearacil


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

totally agree wiht big pete!!

naps down here mean dbol not abombs...

so i guess he is taking 100mg dbol..which is high but not unbelieveable like 20 a-bombs which is bollocks imo


----------

